# [2007] Royal Clubs and Chateau World Resorts found guilty



## Jennie (Apr 28, 2007)

Timeshare Company Fined For Defrauding Clients
Apr, 27 2007 - 11:30 AM


CALGARY/AM770CHQR - A Calgary timeshare company, with resorts in Canmore, has pleaded guilty to breaching provincial rules on providing refunds to customers who cancel their contracts.
Royal Club Resorts has pleaded gulity and was fined $16,500.

A Royal Club director and two directors with Chateau World Vacations have also admitted to additional wrongdoing and will pay $8500 in investigative costs.
29 consumers who were part of this investigation have recieved $221,000 in refunds.


----------



## Gildamars (Feb 9, 2009)

*Now what?*

I own with this company but I don't have money for a lawsuit.  I'd like to sell/get rid of my membership.  What should I do?


----------



## TeriS (May 25, 2009)

Duplicate post removed - please respond to the other thread regarding this matter.


----------



## rockyrider (May 28, 2009)

where is the other thread, could you post a link here.

thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (May 28, 2009)

Here is a link with more info
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57199


----------



## eal (Aug 2, 2011)

*Chateau World and Kim Schram charged with fraud*

Short but sweet news story

http://www.660news.com/news/local/a...their-companies-charged-after-time-share-scam


----------

